# Waaagh! Grixnak- Alasdair's Fantasy Orc Plog!



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys
After a long hiatus from the forum I have re-disovered it and deicided to do a PL on my new fantasy orcs.

Discluding my Tau, I have been collecting only Night Goblins for 4 odd years. I have decided that 160 of the damn things is enough and I wanted a change, so I started my Orcs. My aim is a 3000 point army of Orcs only, to add to my 2000 points of Gobbos to make one big Waaagh!

So far painted, I have 19 Orcs with 2 Choppas (Bogruk's Necksnappas), 5 Boar Boyz (Da Bloody Tusks), Warboss Grixnak Jawsmasha and Gorbad Ironclaw ( a well received christmas present!). In the pipeline is 20 Orcs with spears and Shields (Molok's Killmongaz), 5 More of the Bloody Tusks, 20 Black Orcs, and a load of bosses including Grimgor Ironhide.

So I guess you guys want some pics after my rambling, so here you go! :biggrin:


Gorbad Ironclaw

Bogruk's Necksnappas

Warboss Grixnak Jawsmasha, holding Ghak Marok (pun on Ghal Maraz) his massive warhammer which earnt him the title 'Jawsmasha'

Before commenting, take into account that I am quite young! :good:
Alasdair


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Moar pics!
Here are my boar boyz, Da Bloody Tusks.








I am quite proud of them, they are great models and I loved mking and painting them. I only have 5, but I am going to have 15!








My Freehand banner with a glyph of a boar.








This poor boss boar has a few 'improvements'! :blackeye: Ouch!








I used a layering effect using khemri brown for the skin, and many drybrushes for the fur. I think they are quite good! k:


Here are the WIP's: my Spear boyz, 5 more boar boyz, and the bloodstained chap in the corner is a black orc boss!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

HOLY BUCKETS BATMAN! Those are some HUGE HUGE Pictures! Anwyas, love the paint jobs you have given them. I am a Orc and gobo player myself and I know painting 100+ goblins is very tiresome. Good work and keep it up!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks man
When I look at the pics they automatically shrink to fit- They don't seem too big.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far mate! I like the green tone of the ork skin, and I am fan of that banner! Keep up the good work. It is good to see another Fantasy log get rolling.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi, alasdair!

I have a few pointers to throw your way, feel free to use them as you wish.

About the picture size, the thing is that this forum auto-resizes big pictures to make them fit better, you can click on them to make them show the full size. This still means that you have to load the ENTIRE picture (which are huge) to view them (after the auto resize) making the loading time for this plog very long even with a fast connection.

The thing is that pictures as big as yours, when viewed in full size, doesn't give you anything extra as a viewer (mostly since they can't even fit on a regular screen) and you won't get any good input about the actual paintjob that way, since people will be put of by the loading time and the hard time to actually see your miniatures. I'd suggest you'd at least reduce their size to around 1200-1600 pixels wide, it would make them load faster and still very "big" and more then good enough to evalute.

From what I can see you've missed some mold lines on the boar riders (the head of the boars, the spear handles and the shoulder musculature of the ork riders), that always lowers the quality of the miniature as a whole.

At some parts of the miniatures the paintjob looks thick, do you water down your paints or take them straight out of your pots as bought? It's always better to paint many thing layers compared to one thick layers - this is especially true with freehands such as your banner, which does look nice but the paint itself looks sloppy and thick.

Things I like other than that is the metallics that you've produced, it looks very convincing. I particularly like boss riding the boar, his red armour weathering looks very nice, keep at that and it can only be better!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay, so should I resize the image before I upload them to imageshack?
The reason the paint is sloppy on the banner is that I had a few tries before I got the right thing. You can only tell very close. 
I must have missed those mold lines, I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

They look good, can't really say anything constructive, xenobiotic said everything alredy :grin:
Gorbad is very well painted imo. And all of them are much better apinted than my orcs :laugh: Kepp up the good work, always nice to see a fantasy logg now and then.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks man, well appreciated!
I am currently working on my unit of orcs with spears and shields, I sould have some pics soon! They are nearly done! k:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys- I am quite sick today (I was yesterday as well), so have not really got much to show (I hate being ill! uke. I have finished these 9 Orcs (they still need flocking though k. 





Alasdair


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys.
Started work on my other 10 spearmen and 5 boar boyz. Done the skin basecoat and the metal basecoat.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Alasdair:

I don't use imageshck, but on photobucket there is an option to resize pics after uploading them. I am pretty new to this pic posting thing, and it was nice to find that feature. I also crop and auto-fix the pics using photobuckets edit options, which seem to help a bit.

KT


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I have only recently signed up- I will scout around for something. :biggrin:
Much better today, and I am well enough (with much persuasion:wink to go to GW.

I will be working on those Orcs with spears and Boar Boyz, and a special something which I will reveal when it is done! :wink:

See you guys later! :bye:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys
So here's that suprise I was on about- He is still WIP but I present to you, Ugrog Ghoulstomper, Orc Battle Standard Bearer and Right Hand man to Gorban Ironclaw (not how he has the same main, spot, and layer colours).
It is the first time I have done any proper freehand, but I had a bash, and I think it look rather good!

I resized the pics to 25% of their original size- Is it any better?

Sorry for the bad quality, I have to use a different camera for the mo! 

His armour is the same as Gorbad. Note I have not yet done the horns, tusks, black cloth, or weathering!

I think I nailed the bad sun symbol! :grin:

Just in case poor Ugrog gets confused!


C&C welcome, but bear in mind he is no way finished!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. I will hold off comments 'til he is done, but I like the banner. The back bit gave me a good chuckle:laugh:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! Orcs are hard, but still a great target for goofiness!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I think they look good... 

As a suggestion, I might go with more contrast in the bases... they seem to be close enough to the model's colors that they all kind of bleed together visually. If there was more of a contrast, I think they'd "pop" a little better...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

They are charadon granite, and on the main pieces they have a drybrush. I started my gobbo army ages ago, and I did not drybrush them. I might go over all of my guys with a drybrush on the bases.

Note that the base is not done on the BSB. They look a lot better with the flock also! k:

Thanks for posting! I will have some more updates soon with more work on myt BSB, spear orcs and Boar Boyz! :yahoo:
Seeya!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice work on all of this! If only i knew what the names meant... I only play 40k but im interested in getting a wood elf fb army, if i can get my brothers to start too. I think you should put a link to this in your signature, just so that when you post elsewhere other people see it, like i did.
I love the banner, its hilarious. I think you should do more stuff like that. It shames me to think that you got such good effects on your normal orcs. For your neksnappas, whatever those are, why are they all on one base? And arent waaaghs only in 40k? Anyway nice work with this can you take a pic of your "gobbos" as an army and post them? Thanks.
Ayway keep up the good work on these. Im now following 1 more thread very closely. Da boyz ah lookin reeal guhd ahright


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> Nice work on all of this! If only i knew what the names meant... I only play 40k but im interested in getting a wood elf fb army, if i can get my brothers to start too. I think you should put a link to this in your signature, just so that when you post elsewhere other people see it, like i did.
> I love the banner, its hilarious. I think you should do more stuff like that. It shames me to think that you got such good effects on your normal orcs. For your neksnappas, whatever those are, why are they all on one base? And arent waaaghs only in 40k? Anyway nice work with this can you take a pic of your "gobbos" as an army and post them? Thanks.
> Ayway keep up the good work on these. Im now following 1 more thread very closely. Da boyz ah lookin reeal guhd ahright


Hi Jamob, thanks for posting! I have put a link in my sig. The Orcs are put on a regiment base, which is like a big base which you can put under their normal bases so they move around as a unit. In fantasy all the guys have to be in a square formation, and a regiment base makes it easier. :biggrin: (btw, Morglum's Necksnappas is just the nickname for that unit, and Waaagh is in fantasy as well! )

Im glad you like my banner bearer


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright then i just didnt see it here. Still dont see it... anyway i didnt know those existed what do you suggest if i start playing fb? Anyway looking good still think you should take a pic of your goblins

Now i really want to start...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

:grin:


JAMOB said:


> Alright then i just didnt see it here. Still dont see it... anyway i didnt know those existed what do you suggest if i start playing fb? Anyway looking good still think you should take a pic of your goblins
> 
> Now i really want to start...


you did not know what existed?
I might put some of my gobbos on another thread- im a bit tied up with orcs at the mo!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

the bases (the legion thingy ones or whatever those were called...)
i was thinking wood elves... if you make the goblin pics thread def. put a link here
nice work and when can we expect more pics?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Or just put the Gobbos in here since they are basicly in the same army :laugh:
And it would be easier that way XD And cool work on the banner, the text made it very orky k:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I will have some pictures up tommorrow probably! I am a bit stressed for time at the mo.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

WARNING PIC HEAVY

This post is a bit pic heavy so if it takes some time to load go and make a cuppa while you wait!

I have been finishing off my BSB, so here he is! I am going to do the weathering on the armour and the flock on the base, but still comment and stuff! :biggrin:












Hope you like! I did a bit more work on the freehand, did the tusks and horns, highlighted the armour more, and generally suped it up a bit! :biggrin:

Im glad he's done, now I can get some more orcs done! :yahoo:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Despite the fact that he is an ugly orc riding an even uglier pig its beautiful
keep up the good work, cant wait to see more


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> Despite the fact that he is an ugly orc riding an even uglier pig its beautiful
> keep up the good work, cant wait to see more


Lol thanks :biggrin:.
I am going to GW tommorrow again, I am hoping to do some more work on my 10 orcs with spears! 

EDIT: Rather than double posting, I decided to talk about my new idea here! My BSB is 'second in command' to Gorbad, and has the same armour, icons, and style. He is a banner bearer, so my idea is to have Gorbad's personal horn blower, in the same unit, a kind of commanding 3 in the same unit. He would have the same armour, on a boar, and have the Horn of Urgork from the Orcs and Goblins armoury. He would also have a mage weapon to bolster the unit ( I am taking Grixnak out of that unit and have him leading another maybe).

My ideas so far include the horn blower arm from the boar boys set, suped up a bit on the left army of the boss (the warboss set) put with a open mouthed head and posed to be blowing it. The other arm would be holding a weapon, most probably an axe high, signalling a charge. I might have the boar in a more mobile position as well.

I am also thinking of converting the on foot guy to a shaman! Bit of a challenge eh?!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys
Trying to get it up to the top of the forum, I am updating my log.

I have been finishing my converted Orc shaman, and Gorbad Horn Blower. They are unpainted as of yet, but I would like your opinion on the converting! :grin:


Horn Blower. He is Gorbads right hand man akongside my BSB.

I have corrected that mistake on the fingers with a bit of GS. I green stuffed round his mouth to look as if he was blowing. I added a sausage round the edge to look like lips. I think it worked quite well!

His side. His green stuffed arm is covered by the shoulder pad!


Here is my shaman. My concept was a flowing cloak flying out as if he is being encircled by blowing winds of magic.

I used a boar boyz head and choppa, and a warriors spear with a lots of skulls and a piece of nurgle banner for the staff!

The cloak is completely GS! It was hell to keep in the right position! :ireful2:
The sickle is another boar boyz bit. I also have some mushrooms on the base from a Night gobbo kit!

As you can guess my bits box is very deep! :grin:


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Fantastic log Alasdair, I'm loving all the conversion work you've been doing in here. The Shaman is particular favourite, never knew the Boar Boyz sprue had so much on it!

When can we expect to see some progress on those spear wielding boyz?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys.
Sorry for not posting in a while. I have had a lot going on this week and not had access to a PC or camera. I will not post in a while but I will come back from my holiday ( I am leaving tommorrow) in 2 weeks time and will be all ready to post. I am sorry but I do not have camera still so I have no pics to give you. But I am promising great things! :biggrin: I recently bought a battalion and have been working on my shaman, boar boyz and have finished my spearmen.

See you guys soon!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey!
Managed to get hold of my Dad's camera- I know the quality is not great but it should give you an idea!













Hope you like 'em! :biggrin:
I managed to bring in my 40k on the one day that the store was having an Orc day! :suicide: So, in a state of hobby depression I bought a battalion! :yahoo: I have finished making the gobbos (to make my 2 units of 20, units of 30!) and the spider riders. I have also made the first 10 Orcs who are currently at the back of the spearmen horde, waiting to be painted.

The chariot was great fun. I really tried to capture the essence of speed in the model, which was really lost with the old boars. So, I added a new one! I am still looking for another, so if you happen to have one spare contact me!:grin: I cut out the tusk rings and made a strap going under it.( I am going to greentstuff the fur gap later!) I also added some cuts into the flesh at the back of the boar, to be painted as scars, where the Orcs had been whipping the poor thing! I converted the second Orc crew member with the sheild holding arm to be grabbing on to the banner and clinging on to the side.

You may notice my shaman and Black Orc Boss are painted. They are in the stage that I call "Still got a little bit to do but can't be bothered since I have something more interesting going on".

Sorry for the long wait for an update, but I hope it was worth it!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys!
Back from my hols, wow I am jetlagged. Sorry I do not have any miniature updates, but all my Orcs are at my Dad's house. I am going to GW on Saturday for the new Orcs and Goblins release. I am going to get an Arachnarok, a Box of savage orcs, the army book and Wurrzag! I might also get another set of Orcs. :biggrin:


Just to try and get my thread viewed at the top of the list!
Thanks for following!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome back from your holidays.

I really do like the Wurrzag model!

Looking good so far.

ZE


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the rep ZE! Good to see people are actually putting up with me!:grin:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the models theyre coming along better but could you please make the pictures a bit bigger? Thanks, just an idea. I love the work on these so far. Keep it up!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys.

I have sorted out what I am getting on saturday:

-Arachnarok Spider
-Army Book
-Savage Orcs
-Boar Boyz
I will get the boar boyz for a number of reasons. It will have a boar to put on my chariot for one, so that conversion will be done. I will use the other 4 to add to my boar boyz unit. I have 10, and a boar boss (Grixnak), so I will use the other 4 to bolster that unit to 3 ranks of 5.

My painting tally so far is:
Painted
WIP
Made
Yet to Buy

10 Boar Boyz
19 Orcs W. 2 Choppas
29 Orcs W. Spears
BSB
Grixnak
Gorbad
Shaman
Black Orc Big Boss
20 Black Orcs
Boar Chariot
10 Spider Riders
20 Night Goblins w. Spears and Nets
Arachnarok
4 Boar Boyz
Army Book
Savage Orcs
Big Boss
Big Boss
Horn Blower


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> I love the models theyre coming along better but could you please make the pictures a bit bigger? Thanks, just an idea. I love the work on these so far. Keep it up!


Sorry you posted while I did!
I had to load these rather quickly so I did the multiple bbcode thing on imageshack, rather than getting the individual codes. If you click the images you will get to the big image on imageshack I think!:biggrin:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok thanks that seems to work. I love especially the shaman. That was an amazingly done conversion. And the differential uniformity of the spear boyz is appealing as well. Nice work, keep it up


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey!
Im back after a furious 2 days of hobby activity! Here is my progress!
I got a load of new Orcs on saturday (savage orcs, arachnarok, new book, boar boyz) and I have just emerged from my hobby area having finished with them.

I firstly built the savage orcs. Great fun, all the time I was building them I found loads of cool unseen details.

After them, the ARACHNAROK! This was hard as hell to build. The Body was fine, but the legs just refused to stick! I had to use 7 paperclips to pin them all together. After that, had a little trouble with the howdah, but I got it in the end. It was fun putting all the spiders and gobbos all over it! I had a spare spider from the spider riders which someone gave to me, so I put that on as well.

I had a spare 10 Orcs from the battalion with no home, so I decided to convert some arrer boyz. I used the leftover bows and quivers from the savage Orc set! I think they look quite good.:biggrin: Note the boss has a flaming torch strapped to his back! This is so his fellows can light their arrows before firing (if they don't set their bows on fire in the process!)
I looked up the rules for arrer boyz- they are GREAT. They have an average bs of 3, and have normal bows (an advantage to short bows on gobbos!). And they are eqipped with choppas, so can tough it out in combat! k:


So here are the pics- Click on them to open up the full size pic in imageshack! They might be a little mixed up, sorry!




























Hope you like em!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the giant-spider-thing, especially the orcs on its back. They add a nice flair to it and will be fun for painting. What does the giant spear-thingy in the boyz mob(not sure what kind)? It looks really cool. The one-who-looks-like-a-nob also looks great with his two swords, as does the guy with the totem pole. The guy with the bone kinda freaks me out, and all of the other-ones-who-look-like-nobz are incredibly fierce. I like the guy with the thorn ring weapon thing the best out of them. Those boyz look alot like 40k ones with worse weapons... I like the archers alot too. I like the use of a real rock for the banner guy to sit on. Orcs are notoriously lazy after all. Machette man is cool too. And im extremely sorry for weird terminology, i only know orcs at all in 40k and those not that well. Make sure you get all the mold lines! keep up the good work
-JAMOB


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Jamob- Im glad you liked my Savage Orcs! :wink:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ahh, thats what its called


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Just a quick post- Thought I'd show you my Chariot!



Seeya!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

As cool as that is what drew me the most was the pictures to the left of that on the site of the guy with fire coming out of his mouth. That dudes freakin intense! you should post him. The chariots good too though. Looks cool. Cant wait to see the paint


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the new Arachnok model, so many possibilities for conversion, painting ahhh. Sometimes i think just to get one for the modeling purpouses.
How do you plan to paint yours? (I have seen one painted brown and black but first it was made hairy using static grass)
To sum up nice work, I love new orkz ang goblins release, cant wait to see the arachnok painted.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see your spider man! I'm looking forward to this plog.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting guys!

To answer your question Siskin I think I will paint my arachnarok with basically a jazzed up version of my spider rider scheme- Black and red. Have a mechrite red, baal red wahsed and then stippled abodmen, and end segements of legs. And then have drybrushed black for the head and middle leg segements. I think it can be done!

I am painting my Chariot and 2 more Boar Boyz at the mo! SO MUCH BROWN! :crazy:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey!
Just a quick post, only wip. Here is my chariot and my 2 boar boyz.


And Something special; my first mangler squig! He is converted mainly from the squig herder set , but with the helpful addition of Lego Chain and Dwarf bitz kindly donated to me from my stunty loving fellow! :friends:




And here is the start of my second mangler squig- The herder is using the old snot on a stick method to lure the squigs!




Sorry I don't really have much stuff- I am trying to finish my school's league army for the 30th, so I am putting all else on hold!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the squigs. Its really creative converting. Did you make them up or do they actually exist? And the chariot is pretty good as well. Keep it up! loving it all


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Mangler Squigs are a new unit which came out in the new book. It is basically 2 Squigs and a Night Goblin chained together and pushed towards the foe!:shok:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Heya

Finished my MANGLER SQUIG, entitled 'Bludsmasha'.





I have also nearly finished my 5 boar boyz, just eyes, hooves and bone to go!



C&C appreciated. (also, the squig's teeth and claws look a lot less white in person)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Arent you supposed to do eyes first? Anyway nice job. Squigs are looking nice. You should make some fluff for the name


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> Arent you supposed to do eyes first?


If you are I don't!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I might be wrong... probably am actually :shok:
Just so you dont have to redo other things if you mess up. Actually makes alot of sense...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry for double posting, forgot i did the first one...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey!

Finished my Mangler Squigs, Bludsmasha and The Mangler of Grimfang!:
I have also completely finished building my Arachnarok! Note the dwarf thunderers gwtting nommed on by spiders at the back of the base ! :sarcastichand:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good! the manglers are great, and the arachnorak looks fun to paint. That should be interesting...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! It will be a good challenge I think!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Heya!
So, been working on my Orcs:




What do you think?
Wait, what is that Orc on the right looking at?
Maybe THIS: :biggrin:












MY Arachnarok! Still WIP, but it is lookin good! I have only got to finish the gobbos and all the little details on the base and howdah!

I just can't get over that gobbo at the back getting attacked by the spider!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

nice job


----------



## prairiehawk (Jul 17, 2010)

Can you pretty please go over how you did the red amour for Gorbad? Thanks in advance.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting guys!

To paint Gorbad's armour I:

1. Undercoat Mechrite Red
2. Overbrush Red Gore
3. Drybrush 1:1 Red Gore Blood Red
4. Drybrush Blood Red
5. Wash Baal Red
6. Extreme highlight blood red
7. Chipped effect on edges with mithril silver.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A hey hey people!

A little something I have kept a secret, but I am quite proud of- my Snotlings!:biggrin:








Quite a lot of conversion! animal skulls, dwarfs, mushrooms!

I have done a bit more on my Arachnarok:







I am going to the second stage of School's league tommorrow! Wish me luck!

Alasdair out!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Heya
Sorry I have not posted in a while, but I have great things! :grin:

Firstly, my school's fantasy team came 2nd at regional finals of School's league! I played three games.
First against a lizardman player: Win
Second against a girl with WoC: Lose
Last against a guy with WoC: Draw

We would have come joint first but one of our guys did not base his army! :ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:

Oh Well, we are through to the finals! :yahoo:

As a little reminder of the event- I got this (since the order came on the same day):








I have also got a new giant! What do you think?








Heavy conversion done! C&C welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

The fighting orks were done very nicely. You made it seem so lifelike, and its nice to see orks as they really are, brutal bloodthirsty and savage. The giant conversion went really well, I love the glider that adds a great flair to it. Nice work!
Thats too bad on not getting first, but you are through.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Jamob :grin:


----------

